# What is this shiny slip grassy weed?



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a fair amount of this in my yard, it seems to be a slipt root with blades going out in opposite directions, almost like a big U. I hit it with CCO with no luck, so I hit it with speedzone a couple days ago so not sure it did the trick either. I have not been able to identify it.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think this is a grass, and the herbicides mentioned are only effective against broardleaf weeds.

Could be some kind of crabgrass. Do you have close-up pictures of the ligule region? (Please upload an enlargeable image on Postimages (not using a smartphone)).


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

2L8 said:


> I think this is a grass, and the herbicides mentioned are only effective against broardleaf weeds.
> 
> Could be some kind of crabgrass. Do you have close-up pictures of the ligule region? (Please upload an enlargeable image on Postimages (not using a smartphone)).


----------



## ETNLawn (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I had the same thing in my lawn last year. It had wide blades with hair sticking out on the edges, and it looked stringy at the cut part of the blade. Fenoxaprop killed it quickly.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah pretty much how you describe it. It also grows outward in a U shape, like one root in one direction and the other in a different direction, usually just 2 or 3 of them. I don't have that, I have fusilade, speedzone, tenacity, quinclorac and glyphosate. Surely one of those will do the trick?


----------



## ETNLawn (Oct 6, 2021)

Based on the assumption that we have the same weed, fusilade would probably work. I'm certainly not an expert on weed ID though. Might just try to spot spray on one location to see how it works.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This could be proso millet (Panicum miliaceum). Related to crabgrass, so herbicides against it should be effective as you already noted.


----------



## ETNLawn (Oct 6, 2021)

2L8 said:


> This could be proso millet (Panicum miliaceum). Related to crabgrass, so herbicides against it should be effective as you already noted.


Someone told me that the weed in my lawn (very similar to the pictures above) had hair on the leaf that reminded them of witchgrass. Witchgrass is a panicum, so some type of panicum was my guess as well.

Fenoxaprop was the listed control for witchgrass, so that's what I tried. It worked great. Still don't know exactly what the weed was, but the listed control worked great.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I hit them with Quinclorac when I spot sprayed some crabgrass I had so will see if it did the trick.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Yellow foxtail?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Yellow foxtail?


Could be, I never let it grow long enough to see what it looks like mature but I will take a pic of it still in the ground. It seems like either quinclorac or speedzone is working on some of it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow foxtail?
> ...


Foxtail is the only thing I know of with the red heart, and yellow is the only fox tail that is hairy.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah pretty sure it's yellow foxtail because what I sprayed with the quinclorac died off so I hit the rest of it today.


----------

